# Need Help Identifying Heater for Service



## mkirsh (Feb 25, 2010)

We recently moved into our house and it has this 'Gas Fired Unvented Room Heater'. It says that it is distributed by Heatec, Inc. (PO Box 4289, White River Junction, VT) and also has the name: Warnock Hersey, Model: Brookfield VF. I am having a hard time finding someone that will service it - because we can't get it to work. Attached is a photo. Any info or recommendations you have will be appreciated!


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Feb 25, 2010)

brand is usually not that important, as they all used the same valves and pilot assemblies. most any gas svcman could fix it.
i believe you have a nova sit 820
does your pilot light? stay lit?

http://woodheatstoves.com/nova-sit-820-troubleshooting-guide-p-12157.html
here is a generic troubleshooting guide, but, vent free add ons like ods switches wont be covered...


----------



## mkirsh (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes - there is an indication of 'Control Valve: SIT 820'.  We could not get the pilot light to light.  

When we contact a gas service man - the main thing they need to  know is that it is a SIT 820 - is this correct?  I called one company and they told me they only service Vermont Castings.  Any recommendations on who to contact is appreciated.  The former owner hadn't used it in over 5 years and was no help at all.  

Thank you!


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Feb 25, 2010)

did you take the glass off and light the pilot with a lighter? is gas coming out at all?

any gas stove tech worth his salt could get your stove running


----------

